# How much time does Duncan have left?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Duncan turned 35 in April and experienced the first significant drop-off of his career last season. He was still quite good, ranking 14th in the league in Player Efficiency Rating (21.9), but Duncan’s aging showed up in stats beyond minutes played. That PER, as good as it was, represents the lowest of his career and a decline of nearly three full points from his 2009-10 mark. He attempted fewer field goals and free throws per minute than in any previous season, and his usage rate — a measure of how often Duncan finished Spurs’ possessions with a shot, turnover or drawn foul — fell sharply. He’s still a fantastic two-way player, but he’s not the force he was on either end.
> 
> Adding three or four more productive seasons to the end of Duncan’s career would seem unlikely. And the Spurs need Duncan to be productive if they hope to win a title even next season; their supporting cast is nice, but it’s not good enough to win four straight playoff series unless Duncan is playing significant minutes and producing at an All-Star-level rate. Having Duncan fall somewhere between a role player and a foundational piece — a solid starter, for instance — won’t be good enough.
> 
> ...


http://nba-point-forward.si.com/2011/08/19/how-much-time-does-duncan-have-left/


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's still a really, really good starter on a championship team but he's obviously doesn't have it in him to lead a team anywhere as the main guy.


----------



## Adsso (Jan 23, 2012)

The guy can and is still hitting double double every game.. Splitter is coming in and playing minutes now.. I think this or next season could be the end of Duncan tho.. Coaching role for him I think.


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

Agree with Adsso on this one.


----------

